# FFA's: What's your ideal sized man?



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm sure this has been asked... but it's been a while and there are new people... so it might as well be asked again. 

*What sized guy do you tend to find yourself gravitating towards?* (no pun intended, haha.)

I know that it all depends on the guy... and that body type greatly affects weight... but lets put all the technicalities aside and vote. 

Us FFA's love fat men all throughout the size spectrum, but it'd be interesting to see just what weights are within that spectrum.


----------



## blubberismanly (Oct 16, 2010)

I voted 300-400. Ideally, he would be between 320 and 350. That's enough to be super round and squishy and TOTALLY squash me. It would also give him a big round belly, lots of girth, stretchmarks and jiggles everywhere. I always liked guys with proportionate bodies; chubby faces, chubby hands, blubbery arms and big butts. :eat1:

EDIT: I forgot to mention the other sweet spot--huge side rolls that are at least big enough that the elastic on his undies cuts into it. Again, very squishy and juicy 

The biggest selling part of the face is all the roundness with dark brown eyes and a smile that makes me wanna melt all over him...I know a couple guys like that. One borders on musclechub...*gushes*


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 16, 2010)

I voted for 600+ cuz I'm nuts and find extremely fat men to be effin' _gorgeous_. 

Ever since I was a child, I was always extremely intrigued (I would say, aroused, but I was too young to know that... so lets stick with the word "intrigued") by pictures/articles/news stories about the fattest men around. 
So, needless to say, as a youngin' I didn't have much eye candy to look at. Thank God for the internet.


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 16, 2010)

I voted 200-300 just to see the poll results. Don't mind me.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 16, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I voted 200-300 just to see the poll results. Don't mind me.



...You know there's a "view poll result" link right under, yes?


----------



## Paquito (Oct 16, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I voted 200-300 just to see the poll results. Don't mind me.





bionic_eggplant said:


> ...You know there's a "view poll result" link right under, yes?



Way to skew the results. This is like fucking Florida all over again...


----------



## Wantabelly (Oct 16, 2010)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I voted for 600+ cuz I'm nuts and find extremely fat men to be effin' _gorgeous_.
> 
> Ever since I was a child, I was always extremely intrigued (I would say, aroused, but I was too young to know that... so lets stick with the word "intrigued") by pictures/articles/news stories about the fattest men around.
> So, needless to say, as a youngin' I didn't have much eye candy to look at. Thank God for the internet.



Just this...


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 16, 2010)

I am 370... I wonder what would happen if I hit 400? dare I find out? ... Maybe not. I like my shirts


----------



## Esther (Oct 16, 2010)

At first I wasn't gonna vote, because this REALLY depends on the guy. (Some shorter guys don't weigh much but still look REALLY appealing to me. Other guys are so tall that I would never guess they're 500+). BUT I saw the technicalities aside thing and voted for 300-400, because most of the guys I crush on are in that range. BUT like I said, that is DEFINITELY not a rule for me. All depends on the guy.


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 16, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Way to skew the results. This is like fucking Florida all over again...



I like being Florida. It has no FFA representatives here, as our resident Floridians know.


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 16, 2010)

I voted for 200-300, just because I'm well, "new" to the whole FFA thing (even though I've been interested/always liked bigger guys since I was younger, but never knew it had a "title" associated with it). Moreover, I've only had one BHM bf, and while he was bigger (probably pushing 300, if not already at 300), he didn't really do anything for me-wasn't attractive in the slightest. 

However, I really think it'll depend on the guy as well as the other factors (ie personality, musical ability, intelligence, etc) with the "size" that I will like more, since everyone carries weight differently.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 16, 2010)

Probably cos every man in my family is a bonafide fatty, 300-400 is ideal but if he wants to be bigger and remains happy and healthy he's more than welcome to. If he wants to be smaller, okay that's cool too. As long as he's fat and happy.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh come on... only 17 votes, but there aren't only 17 FFA's here... we're not that rare! Are we?


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 17, 2010)

indeed you FFAs are


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

I know a "It doesn't matter" option would defeat the purpose of the poll, but for me it really doesn't. The lightest partner I've been with was 160 lbs. My heaviest paramour was about 550. I voted 300-400 only because it was about mid range of the weight averages I've been with.


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 18, 2010)

240 to 450; depending on height and shape. 

couldnt decide on which to pick in the poll :/


----------



## Amandy (Oct 18, 2010)

If I have to pick one, 300-400 is the general sweet spot for my sweet spot, but I'm very turned on by men who fall in a much wider range than this poll allows. And several of you post pics here, for which my sweet spot is very thankful.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 18, 2010)

My personal opinion is that ya'll should vote for whatever weight category I happen to be in at the time.


----------



## Venom (Oct 19, 2010)

I went with 400-500, I haven't been with a guy bigger than that range before.


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't have an ideal size but I have noticed my range has increased over the years. However, under 200 usually doesn't catch my eye.


----------



## Joe944 (Oct 19, 2010)

Being usually the largest guy in any given situation I find it amusing that I'm in the smallest category for this poll.

Go 250 lb. guys!


----------



## DemonsDanceAlone (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree Joe 

I too feel quite small at only 240 >_<


----------



## Melian (Oct 21, 2010)

Joe944 said:


> Being usually the largest guy in any given situation I find it amusing that I'm in the smallest category for this poll.
> 
> Go 250 lb. guys!





DemonsDanceAlone said:


> I agree Joe
> 
> I too feel quite small at only 240 >_<



Heh...I usually go for the "smaller" guys, probably because I am so small, thus, it takes less to look big to me. High 200's, most of the time, but I still have love for the 300's, 400's, etc


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 21, 2010)

Melian said:


> Heh...I usually go for the "smaller" guys, probably because I am so small, thus, it takes less to look big to me. High 200's, most of the time, but I still have love for the 300's, 400's, etc



OOO, I'm an etc!


----------



## Melian (Oct 21, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> OOO, I'm an etc!



And WHAT an etc!!! 

I would also like to add that it is way harder to find those etcs around here, so that factors in. Sometimes you see a 400ish lb guy walking around, but he's usually really old.


----------



## Mordecai (Oct 21, 2010)

Melian said:


> And WHAT an etc!!!
> 
> I would also like to add that it is way harder to find those etcs around here, so that factors in. Sometimes you see a 400ish lb guy walking around, but he's usually really old.



The US is the land of the chub!


----------



## escapist (Oct 22, 2010)

I think its interesting that I've had so many admirers of the years here on Dim's and I've been 380+ the entire time I've been here I don't think I posted pics till I was in the low 400's. Admittedly I don't think its my size thats really the attractive feature...then again...I could be wrong.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 22, 2010)

It's your sparkling personality.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 22, 2010)

escapist said:


> I think its interesting that I've had so many fans of the years here on Dim's and I've been 380+ the entire time I've been here I don't think I posted pics till I was in the low 400's. Admittedly I don't think its my size thats really the attractive feature...then again...I could be wrong.



You have fans? Girls really do like assholes


----------



## escapist (Oct 22, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> You have fans? Girls really do like assholes



...and this is for you my friend....





​


----------



## Paquito (Oct 22, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> You have fans? Girls really do like assholes



You misspelled PUA.


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 22, 2010)

Paquito said:


> You misspelled PUA.



I just LOL'd and felt a little sick all at the same time.


----------



## escapist (Oct 22, 2010)

.....and cue predictable bad taste but funny photo...3...2...1...


----------

